# Thyroid Driving Me Crazy!



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

My thyroid is driving me crazy this week!

I will be so thankful(even though I am dreading it) to get my biopsies done(9/20) and get the results(9/27). Maybe then my endo can tell me our next plan of action to get some of these problems resolved.

I just would like to feel better!

Thanks to everyone for your kindness and responses!

Hope everyone has a good day! Hugs & Blessings to All!!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi:

I can relate. Getting answers is a very good thing. I hate not knowing what is going on. I wish you the best of luck. It's a long road, but one you don't have to travel alone on this site.

Best Regards,
Patti


----------

